# Estimated Baby Weight at Term Calculator



## LittleBambino

Hi all,

I came across this estimated fetal weight calculator at birth online. I know it's probably far from the avarage of what your LO will be but its FUN! 

The only problem is that the measurments only apply to particular ethnic groups, I'm mixed so just chose one which applied to me.

My LO was estimated at 7lb 2 oz at term.

Btw, 'Parity' means how many times you have given birth. Most of you may know that but I had to look it up! 

Let me know what you all got.

https://www.hutchon.net/CESDIcalc.htm

x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Calculated optimal birth weight at term = 3209 gm 10th to 90th centile 2760 to 3658 gm ?
GESTATION Weeks = 38 + days = 4 is 2978 gm 10th to 90th centile 2561 to 3395 gm

?? No idea how you worked it out.

EDIT: gm meant grams :dohh: 7lbs 1oz


----------



## Shortcake01

Calculated optimal birth weight at term = 3545 gm 10th to 90th centile 3049 to 4041gm

Enter specific gestation to obtain estimated optimal fetal weight at that gestation 
GESTATION Weeks = 31 + days = 6 is 1901 gm 10th to 90th centile 1635 to 2167 gm
Expected fundal height 31 cms 10th to 90th centiles 29 to 32


I think its telling me same as midwife-big baby! Not sure what it exactly means though! xxx


----------



## LittleBambino

Shortcake, if you fill in the above chart it'll tell you the estimated weight at birth :)


----------



## Kmx

It's coming up the word 'NAN' when I click the button:(


----------



## Shortcake01

7lb 13 which I would be ecstatic with seeing as midwife estimated 9lbs! xxx


----------



## levichips

says mine will be 7.7lb i'd be made up with that we'll see in just over 5 weeks hehe but have to say did it for my son too and said 7.3lb and he was 10lb!!! x


----------



## sammi.bump

says baby is gonna be over 8lbs, scary my last was only 6'12 at term +2, i dont want a big baby lol :wacko:


----------



## LittleBambino

Kmx, past into this thread what you're typing in, we'll see if you've missed anything? x


----------



## babytibby

well judging by what it says compared to the chart in my notes its pretty much spot on which is good as it means i will have a 10lber which is actually smaller than my last haha.

Only 1 month and a day til I prove it right or wrong


----------



## LittleBambino

levichips, it just shows how unreliable it is but its fun right?! Haha.


----------



## maratobe

mine says 7lbs 6 ounces


----------



## Bluebell1

8lb suppose that's average birth weight.


----------



## LittleBambino

maratobe, thats good..the avarage! :)


----------



## levichips

haha yeah but hope it right for next haha i can wish!!! would make sence cus me my bro and sister were all 7.3lb must be hubby genes that make big babies i can hope my girl takes after me haha xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

7lb 8. 
Not bad i estimate 7lb 6 so i might be right hehe Iv got a little guessing game going with the family.


----------



## thefirstbaby

it does weight by stones, how do you convert pounds to stones?


----------



## MonstHer

Mine keeps saying NaN too. : (


----------



## princesskiki

Omg it says 9lb 3oz!!! My last was 9lb 1oz :( was hopin for an 8lber haha x


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Mine say's NaN too :wacko: I hope im not giving birth to my nan!! :haha:


----------



## Leopard

I got 8lb 1oz :D


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Oooohhhhhh, it didn't like the capital M for the baby's sex!! Gotta be lower case letter!!

Calculated optimal birth weight at term 3753 = gm 10th to 90th centile 3228 to 4278 gm

8lbs 4oz!! Not bad! First was 9lbs half an ounce :happydance:


----------



## Zou

9lb 3!! Mine was saying nan when I entered the sex with a capital letter. Don't know if that's the same for others x

Edit: I clearly can't convert grams to pounds! I actually get 8lb 2 which is exactly what bubs was estimated at a scan at 36 weeks!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Calculated optimal birth weight at term 3546 = gm 10th to 90th centile 3050 to 4042 gm

7lb8oz. I doubt that as my son was 9lb7 lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mine was 7lbs 8oz :) xx


----------



## MrsLQ

I got 6lb 9 at 10th percentile and 9lb 2 at the 90th percentile (if I have understood it???)


----------



## Mrs A

my son was 7.12lb at birth, this said he should have been 7lb exactly, so not very accurate :)


----------



## Rhiana79

Calculated optimal birth weight at term = 2625gm 10th to 90th centile 2257 - 2993gm


2625gm (5.7lbs)

10th 2257gms (4.97lbs) - 90th 2993gms (6.5lbs)

tiny baby according to this


----------



## lynnikins

Shortcake01 said:


> Calculated optimal birth weight at term = 3545 gm 10th to 90th centile 3049 to 4041gm
> 
> Enter specific gestation to obtain estimated optimal fetal weight at that gestation
> GESTATION Weeks = 31 + days = 6 is 1901 gm 10th to 90th centile 1635 to 2167 gm
> Expected fundal height 31 cms 10th to 90th centiles 29 to 32
> 
> 
> I think its telling me same as midwife-big baby! Not sure what it exactly means though! xxx


lol thats not a big baby hun my last was 4880grms at birth


----------



## Lauraxamy

I got 7lb 14oz my first was 7lb 4oz so I guess it could be :)


----------



## jollygood000

My baby is coming at 38 + 2 and it estimates 7lb 4 lol x


----------



## beanfluff

I get the first bit but what does the second bit mean?
Is it how much she roughly weighs now?

Calculated optimal birth weight at term 3684 = gm 10th to 90th centile 3168 to 4200gm

Enter specific gestation to obtain estimated optimal fetal weight at that gestation
GESTATION Weeks = 28 + 6days = is 1381 gm 10th to 90th centile 1188 to 1574gm
Expected fundal height 28 cms 10th to 90th centiles 27-29


----------



## Shortcake01

lynnikins said:


> Shortcake01 said:
> 
> 
> Calculated optimal birth weight at term = 3545 gm 10th to 90th centile 3049 to 4041gm
> 
> Enter specific gestation to obtain estimated optimal fetal weight at that gestation
> GESTATION Weeks = 31 + days = 6 is 1901 gm 10th to 90th centile 1635 to 2167 gm
> Expected fundal height 31 cms 10th to 90th centiles 29 to 32
> 
> 
> I think its telling me same as midwife-big baby! Not sure what it exactly means though! xxx
> 
> 
> lol thats not a big baby hun my last was 4880grms at birthClick to expand...

No I got confused with my maths, I thought it was telling me same as midwife which was over 9lbs which to me is def a big baby! xxx


----------



## sun

I got 7.5lbs! That sounds like a good weight! 
But then I put the info in for my son and it came up 5lbs-10oz and he was 6lbs-11oz at 36 weeks!! x


----------



## jadesh101

7lb 7oz which is pretty average, I am happy with that lol


----------



## jimjam112

birth weight at term =3503 gm to 10th to 90th centile 3013 to 3993gm
gestation weeks=30 +5 is 1654 gm 10th to90th centile 1422 to 1886
expected fundal height 29cms 10th to 90th centile 28 to 31

what does it mean??????


----------



## romeo.juliet

I didn't get through it at all lol.


----------



## lesbianlove

i just done it n got 7 pounds 15! and both my boys were 6 2 and 6 3 so i doubt it very much lol but howdo i work out my own estimate as in my baby weighed 2 3 at 26 week scan and got another one in a couple of weeks can i then try and get as estimate from them?


----------



## robinator

7.25 lbs.


----------



## corrie anne

Would someone help with mine. i am trying from a cell phone and it is hard for me. i keep getting something tht says valid weight is between 40kg to 100kg but i calculate i was 17st 2lbs(206lbs)at first appt. i am 5ft3ins. i gave birth 6 times he is a male and i am white. i also kept getting nan in the boxes. and i am 30w5ds.


----------



## MrsN

Said 7lb 1oz for me, my other 2 were 6lb 11oz and 6lb 10oz so could be about right x


----------



## Mazzy

Got just a tad over 8 pounds. Which is funny because the cafeteria cashier guessed exactly the same.


----------



## GreatfulMummy

DS1 - 7lb 11 1/2

DS2 - 6lb 15 1/2

Estimated - 7lb 15 oz 

Will be interesting to find out.


----------



## EstelSeren

Baby's estimated to be 7lb 3oz at term and 3lb 2oz now!

My mum did it for when she was pregnant with me and got 7lb 8oz at 40 weeks and 6lb 3oz, with an upper estimate of 7lbs, at 37 weeks. I was 6lb 8oz. So for her it was fairly accurate!

Beca :wave:


----------



## luz

Kmx said:


> It's coming up the word 'NAN' when I click the button:(

Me too, but i'm front the US and have no clue what all those words mean!


----------



## kitalola

showing just over 8lbs which is roughly what hsopital told me at last scan.


----------



## firsttimer87

mine said 7lb 13oz...i'll be chuffed with that as bubs measured at 6lb 8oz this week and we have 4 more weeks to go lol x


----------



## jimjam112

can someone help me out wit mine please!!!!!:)

never mind figured it out 7lb 11oz :)


----------

